# where to go in Madrid?



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

To shop? To eat? To walk? To see?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I have taken the liberty of moving this to the Food, Drink, Travel forum, but I have also left a redirect on the Fashion Forum. I hope this will get you the most number of suggestions.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

By the way, these past discussions of Madrid shoes and tailors might be of some help:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59070

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=41088


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

*Madrid Suggestions*

The museums are outstanding and the nightlife great as well. I have been quite a few times and always use a D&K Eyewitness Travel Guide available from any bookstore to find the top sights/museums(it has great photos too).

I like to go to small local restaurants and bars as opposed to touristy, ritzy places. If you like doing the same then I have a few suggestions for you. "Tapas Hopping" is very popular in Spain. This consists of going to several different tapas bars and drinking while ordering a few different tapas(small sized food portions) at each place. A great way to enjoy lots of different tapas bars and their unique offerings.
I prefer to get a hotel near Puerta del Sol. This is the center of the city, with very easy metro access and lots to things to do. The area around Sol, especially south of Sol around Plaza del Angel and Plaza Santa Ana have lots of outdoor seating for drinking as well as great little bars to have some tapas. There is a Best Western Hotel on Carretas street and a new Hard Rock Hotel on plaza Santa Ana. Wandering these street around this area will turn up lots of little local bars and restaurants. There is a great, local restaurant about a block away from Plaza Angel with a very reasonable 2 or 3 course "menu del dia" at lunch for about 10 euro on either Calle Atocha or Calle Huertas (I forgot the name but it has a metal butterfly sign outside the door). It is very cozy and filled with locals.

Here is a quote from sashasguides.com about a very local "hole in the wall" tapas bar for shrimp, no seating, only standing:

*El Abuelo*
Victoria 12, Sol, Madrid, Spain
Phone: 91/521-2319 
"El Abuelo is a key stop on any Madrid tapas tour. A legendary favorite even in the tapa-saturated Plaza Santa Ana area, El Abuelo (TheGrandfather) serves only two tapas -- and does them better than anyone else:grilled shrimp and shrimp sauteed with garlic. House tradition is to drink the sweet, red homemade house wine while tossing shrimp shells onto the floor.Grandpa himself sweeps up the shells with a short broom in one hand and a tray of wine balanced on the other."

Finally, if you must do something more civilized for a break from "tapas hopping", definitely go to Restaurant Botin. It claims to be the oldest restaurant in the world, founded in 1725. The roast suckling pig and duck are amazing.

If you have time to catch a train or airplane to Granada, a visit to the ancient Alhambra Palace is very memorable, set against the beautiful Sierra Nevada mountains.

I know this was a long post but I hope it helps you get your bearings for a fun time in Madrid.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

epl0517 said:


> To shop? To eat? To walk? To see?


I suppose that's fine if you have time to wander the streets and shop, eat and sightsee.. But most of us don't have that kind of free time.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

jbryanb said:


> definitely go to Restaurant Botin. It claims to be the oldest restaurant in the world, founded in 1725. The roast suckling pig and duck are amazing.


I had a superb meal here with courteous service a couple of months ago. Not even a trio of singers could spoil it. And now having seen some of Velazquez's bodegon paintings, I realize, the troubadours are also traditional.

Remember spaniards eat very late.

Leon


----------



## Mr. Sheffield (Jan 4, 2006)

Does anyone has an experience with Yusti? It is on the Serrano...


----------



## pinchi22 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. Sheffield said:


> Does anyone has an experience with Yusti? It is on the Serrano...


I haven´t bought anything there, but they do have several good brands (including the nice, albeit overpriced, Fay). I believe they´ll have a sale after Jan 7th, like nearly all of Madrid.


----------

